# Preferred launcher



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

I am just curious the pros and cons of every launcher. I want to know if I have missed something here. I have tried out most launchers and adw seems clearly dominant in the fact that it has amazing screen transitions (though other launchers do too) and an awesome reflection dock at the bottom which can be changed.

I just want to know what you guys use and why. Thank you.

Running aokp 20 - hulk theme with text soft key mod
adw ex darkedge.green theme with black reflective dock


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Nova is the best for ICS imo. Others are sluggish


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Nova is the best for ICS imo. Others are sluggish


This!!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nova takes all...


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

Adw has never been sluggish unless I put a live wallpaper on. Other then that it has run very smooth for me. What is it about nova launcher that makes it so amazing? And what does it have that adw does not have? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

Adw has never been sluggish unless I put a live wallpaper on. Other then that it has run very smooth for me. What is it about nova launcher that makes it so amazing? And what does it have that adw does not have? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Nova for me is the best ICS launcher, as it gives the best of stock ICS with customization. Most people with the GNex I've found want vanilla android plus something a little special. That's what u get with NOVA. 
Flowing through the ether, courtesy of my AOKP powered Gnex.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

NOVA!


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Definitely Nova Launcher for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

stock launcher.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

i have a tough time with this. ONLY thing missing from nova, for me, is the "tablet" style transitions with the "fade side pages" option that Trebuchet has.

if Nova could incorporate this it would be perfect, bc the other customizations (grid size, margin size, etc) make the stock experience so much better


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Nova on ICS.

Adw on gingerbread devices

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

On sense rom I use the stock launcher especially like the one that the infected team modified they added some much needed stuff

On aosp I use go launcher

On ics right now and I'm using trebuchet which I like a lot I have nova as well but haven't played with it trebuchet I like too much right now

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nova is probably the best.

Apex is catching up fast though, especially since it now has swipe up/down gestures. Haven't played with it too much yet, but definitely cool so far.


----------



## cboger (Jul 27, 2011)

JS0724 said:


> Nova is probably the best.
> 
> Apex is catching up fast though, especially since it now has swipe up/down gestures. Haven't played with it too much yet, but definitely cool so far.


uh oh, gestures on an ics launcher? deff gonna give adw ex a run for its money on my machines.


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

cboger said:


> uh oh, gestures on an ics launcher? deff gonna give adw ex a run for its money on my machines.


I'm confused. Adw has amazing transitions. It is very smooth. Has had gesture up and down this whole time (side note: I set my gesture down to screen off app which makes locking my phone bad ass haha) and it has the amazing reflection dock at the bottom. What makes other launchers better? I get that with nova people want the "vanilla experience" but I am still not seeing how other launchers beat out adw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Its preference. You obviously like fancy dock bars and window transitions. Others like my self like the stock experience. I like that Nova keeps the Widgets in the app drawer. Something I'm sure adw doesn't do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

No, ADW doesn't keep the widgets in the app drawers which i don't care for. well... i would be alright with it if it could be put into a list instead of having through flip through multiple screens. As a CON for ADW, it has less icon/widget real estate on the home screen. With the stock ICS launcher (or whatever is bundled with Redemption Rom), I can have the google search bar, a 4x2 beautiful widgets time/weather, and a 2x2 circle launcher just underneath. 
Really (in my opinion), the stock ICS launchers (i'm referring to the stock launcher and all the other itterations of it) are just missing gestures (I miss that from ADW and Launcher Pro) and the ability to add widgets from the home screen. I never cared for themes or fancy transitions.


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

sk8 said:


> Its preference. You obviously like fancy dock bars and window transitions. Others like my self like the stock experience. I like that Nova keeps the Widgets in the app drawer. Something I'm sure adw doesn't do.
> 
> Yeah that is true about the widgets. That would be nice to have. And yes I love the fancy docks, thmes and transitions. I guess it is just preference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

darkpark said:


> No, ADW doesn't keep the widgets in the app drawers which i don't care for. well... i would be alright with it if it could be put into a list instead of having through flip through multiple screens. As a CON for ADW, it has less icon/widget real estate on the home screen. With the stock ICS launcher (or whatever is bundled with Redemption Rom), I can have the google search bar, a 4x2 beautiful widgets time/weather, and a 2x2 circle launcher just underneath.
> Really (in my opinion), the stock ICS launchers (i'm referring to the stock launcher and all the other itterations of it) are just missing gestures (I miss that from ADW and Launcher Pro) and the ability to add widgets from the home screen. I never cared for themes or fancy transitions.


Apex Launcher has gestures and it is an ics launcher. That's (so far) the only thing it has over Nova IMO.


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

Does adw ex make use of the hardware acceleration like the ICS launchers do? If so, is it because of the "force gpu" option ? And does that mean that it is not optimized for hw acceleration?

Also, to the people saying they have not noticed adw ex being any less responsive than nova...in my usage, that is wrong. I have noticed that every few transitions that adw ex will stutter or lag(not much but any is enough to make my perfectionist ocd kick in) while nova launcher(on cube setting) has 0 lag or stutter for me.


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

darkpark said:


> No, ADW doesn't keep the widgets in the app drawers which i don't care for. well... i would be alright with it if it could be put into a list instead of having through flip through multiple screens.


With nova you can tap on the word Widgets and you have the option to choose them from a list. Alternatively, you can press and hold on the desktop and add widgets via a list that way too.

I'm keeping an eye on Apex as well, looks like it will outdo nova after a couple releases.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

ADW for me. it is the smoothest scrolling for me as well.
I likes stock and Nova, but the small icons bothered me, and the fact that when i put Nova to a 4x4 grid, it made the margins all funky and bothered me. I dont use any fancy transitions or anything, i have tried Go Launcher (my go to launcher on my thunderbolt) and Launcher Pro (go to on Droid x and OG droid) and both lagged when switching home screens.

this is on a stock Gnex, so maybe once i root/ROM it will change, but for now, nothing is as smooth or "proportional" to my anal eyes


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Stock/trebuchet. Nova had too much bounce in the app drawer for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nova Launcher hands down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

I just can't get past adws awesome reflective dock. Has an awesome Mac look to it. NOT IPHONE macccc. Haha.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

NOVA launcher, although I need to go look at this Apex launcher now.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nova at the moment. Although I cant wait for a ADW based off ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

